# Been Getting some stuff done...



## Sabre3of4 (May 13, 2008)

So we have been getting the garage cleaned out since the heat and humidity have gone down a bit.:sing: Also part of the overgrown bushes in the yard since we have managed to unearth the yard tools:rock: LOL.
I have a quarter of the garage completely empty! Half is full of our junk (and it needs to be sorted and some gotten rid of) and a quarter is still full of junk that needs to go to the family member who wanted it or it needs to be taken to the Goodwill people.... A broken washer,a stove, 2 large microwaves, and an old frig went to the metal man today and 2 carloads have gone to goodwill over the weekend.
So what did I do? I immediatly went to the storage locker and filled up the car!. The goal is to empty it out and save ourselves a $100/mo.. If I can do that, I will have our monthly bills down to less than $500. a month!
Tomorrow, I have to call the hazaropus household watse place and make an appointment to drop off some batteries and other stuff we've found.

Sabrina


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Way to go! Feels good, doesn't it. Like a weight lifting! And great job on getting the monthly bills lowered. Saving $1200 a year is a real accomplishment! Hope it doesn't take too many trips to get that storage locker cleaned out!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Now that is an accomplishment! Great job Sabre. I know its all a process of bits and bites but that sounds like a huge chunk. Oh the space - the space freed up must be so wonderful !!! 
& The goal of saving money is a great incentive. Keep it up thru the winter and by spring you will have extra money and who couldnt use that!!


----------

